# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Problemet teknike ne forum 4 shkurt 2013

## Albo

Te dashur anetare dhe vizitore,

Per cudi dita 4 shkurt ishte nje dite shume interesante e mbushur me disa probleme teknike ne forum. E pashe te nevojshme qe te bej kete njoftim per te qene sa me transparent me gjithe anetaret e komunitetit dhe gjithe vizitoret tane te shumte nga mbare bota qe nuk jane mesuar qe te hasin ne te tilla probleme ne Forumin Shqiptar. Me poshte do te rendis te gjitha problemet dhe zgjidhjet perkatese te dites, por me pare dua te siguroj gjithe anetaret e forumit se informacioni i tyre personal dhe gjithe materialet e tyre te publikuara ne vite ne forum jane te paprekuara dhe te pakompromentuara. Per me shume se 1 dekade ne jemi perpjekur per tu paraprire problemeve por nganjehere problemet jane te pashmangshme. E rendesishme eshte qe ato marrin zgjidhje dhe forumi i kthehet normalitetit.

*Problemi #1 

"Google Chrome me nxjerr nje mesazh ku me thote se forumi shqiptar mund te me infektoje kompjuterin me virus/program ilegale"*

Sipas njoftimeve e sinjalizimeve nga anetare te ndryshem, problemi filloi te shfaqej ne forum rreth oreve te mengjesit me oren e Shqiperise te dates 4 shkurt. Problemi shfaqej ne formen e nje mesazhi qe shfletuesi Google Chrome u nxirrte anetareve dhe vizitoreve te forumit sa here qe keta mundoheshin te hapnin nje faqe ne forum. E hetuam problemin ne bazen e te dhenave qe Google kish mbledhur dhe problemi ishte i formes "code injection" qe ne shqip do te thote "injektim i kodit ne faqen e forumit". Ky kod futej nga kodi i kompanise se reklamave me te cilen ne ishim lidhur dhe qe servirte te gjitha reklamat qe dilnin ne krye te forumit. Google e klasifikonte kete kod si "te keq" pasi kodi e ridrejtonte shfletuesin nga faqja e forumit ne nje faqe tjeter ku reklamohej nje produkt. Kjo eshte nje metode e njohur reklamimi agresiv ne Internet qe e ben eksperiencen e vizitoreve te veshtire, por nuk mund te klasifikohet si "kercenim sigurie per kompjuterin tuaj". Ne asnje moment informacioni juaj personal nuk u kompromentua si ne forum apo ne kompjuterin tuaj. Kjo eshte thjeshte menyra se si Google reagon, sa here kur shikon qe kodi i nje faqeje ridrejton ne nje faqe tjeter qe nuk i perket te njetit adrese qe vizitori po viziton (domain). Ky ishte nje problem qe ndodhte vetem me Google Chrome dhe jo me shfletuesit e tjere, te pakten nuk kemi patur ankesa ose nuk kemi mundur te verifikojme se ky problem ka ndodhur dhe me shfletuesit e tjere.

Per te adresuar kete problem, pasi u njoha me problemin, i pezullova reklamat nga forumi. Ne forum sic e kini vene re nuk ka me reklama. Me duhet te bej nje tjeter sqarim, qe reklamat vertet shfaqen ne forumin shqiptar por nuk serviren nga stafi i forumit shqiptar. Stafi i forumit shqiptar nuk ka kontroll me reklamat specifike qe u dalin vizitoreve tane. Kete kontroll e ka vetem kompania e reklamimit me te cilen ne jemi lidhur per te servirur reklamat ne forum. Kontrolli qe ne kemi mbi kete proces eshte perzgjedhja e kompanise dhe vendosja ose jo e kodit te reklamimit qe kompania na jep ne forum. Here pas here edhe ne te shkuaren kemi patur probleme sporadike me kompanine ne fjale te reklamimit, por jo te kesaj forme. Me duhet gjithashtu te sqaroj se pasi kemi kontaktuar me kete kompani edhe ne te shkuaren per keto probleme, keto probleme lindin kur reklamues te vecante nuk respektojne rregullat e rrjetit te reklamimit dhe kjo krijon probleme per vizitoret tane, krijon probleme per ne si kliente te kesaj kompanie, krijon probleme edhe per vete kompanine rrjet reklamimi. Sa here qe perballen me te tilla raste ata i bllokojne keta reklamues qe nuk respektojne rregullat nga rrjeti i tyre duke mos i lejuar te reklamojne. Ne ditet ne vazhdim do te rishikojme nese do te gjejme kompani te tjera reklamimi qe nuk kane probleme te tilla, por kjo eshte dicka qe ne vete asnjehere nuk do te mund te garantojme pasi eshte jashte kontrollit tone.

Pasi beme ndryshimet ne heqjen e reklamave, pasi kontaktuam edhe kompanine e reklamimit me shqetesimin ne fjale, kontaktuam edhe me Google duke e lajmeruar qe problemi eshte adresuar e zgjidhur. Google e beri konfirmimin qe faqja nuk ka me probleme te tilla dhe e hoqi mesazhin paralajmerues qe u dilte vizitoreve qe perdorin Google Chrome, apo atyre qe kerkonin per informacion nga kutia e kerkimit te Google.


*Problemi #2

"Forumi nuk funksiononte prej ores 9:00 te darkes me oren e Shqiperise e deri para pak minutash"*

Nese u perpoqet te vizitoni forumin ne 3-4 oret e fundit, do te keni vene re se forumi nuk ka qene funksional dhe nje mesazh dilte qe ju lajmeronte se po bejme rifreskime teknike. Ky eshte problemi i dyte qe hasem sot dhe ky problem nuk ka lidhje fare me te parin. Ky eshte nje problem qe u shkaktua nga une si administrator i forumit, teksa mundohesha te testoja nje ndryshim ne forum. Ju kerkoj ndjese per kete dhe kjo eshte pergjegjesia ime. Ndryshimet qe une po testoja ne vend qe ti testoja ne database e testimit te forumit, i testova ne database e vete forumit, duke prishur keshtu mbarevajtjen e forumit. Per ta riparuar kete problem mu desh qe te rifreskoja database e forumit me kopjen me te fundit te forumit qe ne kishim ruajtur prej ores 5:00 te mengjesit me oren e Shqiperise. Ky proces zgjat disa ore per shkak te numrit te madh te materialit te akumuluar ne forum ne vite. Procesi perfundoi me sukses dhe gjithcka tani funksionon normalisht ne forum.

Problemi i vetem me rifreskimin e database te forumit eshte se te gjitha postimet, regjistrimet, votimet, temat qe jane hapur qe nga ora 5:00 e mengjesit me oren e Shqiperise te 4 shkurtit 2013, e deri me tani kane humbur. Nese vizitoni forumin dhe nuk gjeni postimin apo temen qe kini hapur sot, kjo nuk eshte per faj te moderatoreve apo stafit, kjo eshte per fajin e problemit #2 qe une shkaktova. Duhet qe te ripostoni apo rihapni temat qe kini bere vetem sot ne forum.

Ju kerkojme ndjese per anomalite e krijuara dhe shpresoj te na mirekuptoni.

Stafi i Forumit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Unë mendova se mos vallë, kishte teshtitur Janullatusi, duke qenë se këta deklaruan se me një tështitur - të zhdukin për fare!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Rendesi ka qe u zgjidh,good job  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Ngjyra apo veshja "Albasoul" e forumit pse eshte zhdukur ?!

----------


## Norça.li

*
Problem kane pasur ata qe e kane/perdorin Google Chrome.
Une nuk kam pasur kurrfare problemi dje (me Explorer).
Mirepo, "ra ky mort e u pame"...disa moderatore e kishin shfrytezuar rastin per ta deshmuar primitivizmin e tyre... duke shlyer ku e kah te mundin postime...


*

----------


## Norça.li

> *
> Problem kane pasur ata qe e kane/perdorin Google Chrome.
> Une nuk kam pasur kurrfare problemi dje (me Explorer).
> Mirepo, "ra ky mort e u pame"...disa moderatore e kishin shfrytezuar rastin per ta deshmuar primitivizmin e tyre... duke shlyer ku e kah te mundin postime...
> 
> 
> *


Njerez,
kerkoj ndjese per kete qe e thash (te nenvizuar).
Ishte gabim nga ana ime.

*

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cuna & goca konspiracioni u demistifikua... U zbulua se problemi i djeshem ka qene nje komplot i fshehte per te eliminuar temat e muslimaneve.
Futini celsin forumit e ikim ne shtepi.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Edhe me mozilla firefox ka patur probleme dje, nxirte nje mesazh qe faqja mund te ishte e infektuar dhe dy butona per te klikuar, njeri me nxirr nga kjo faqe dhe tjetri konfirmo hyrjen ne kete faqe pavaresisht rreziqeve. Megjithate kjo u rregullua. 

Ajo veshja Albasoul do rikthehet me?

----------


## KORCARI 2

Mua ne google me thoshte ce ka shume troians,po shyqyr thashe qe skam master card dhe skam bere blerje ce do ma kishin adhiasur llogarine

----------


## AnaH_M

Ky forum ka deshtu me sa shoh une! Sidomos prej kur e ben ndryshimin e forumit para ca muajsh!

----------


## Albo

Sqarim:

Reklamat jane rikthyer ne forum dhe jemi lidhur me nje kompani tjeter kesaj rradhe. Reklamat jane te nevojshme ne forum pasi ndihmojne me mbulimin e kostos se mbajtjes se forumit shqiptar ne linje. Sic e dini, te gjitha sherbimet tona jane falas e te hapura per te gjithe. Mbeshtesni forumin duke klikuar mbi reklamat qe shihni.

Albo

----------


## MaDaBeR

Forumi vazhdon ende te kete probleme me reklamat, addware, malware etj.

----------

